# track expansion/contraction



## rutlandville (Sep 14, 2008)

I now have more space to expand my railroad empire. The unfortunate fact is that my space is inside an unheated garage. I live in the Northeast so I'm wondering if track expansion and contraction is going to be an issue. Specifically, are derailment going to be a constant problem? As always, I'm open to any thoughts or ideas on this matter. thanks


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*Cold Eh!*

To prevent buckling don't lay track in winter. Then all you have to worry about is contraction.

I checked on the linear expansion of Metals. They are around 6, brass is just over ten and aluminum is 12.

The units are micro inch/inch per degree F. So brass is 1.0 to the minus 5th inches per inch per degree F. So 100 inches of track at ten degree change, will be 100th of an inch.

So you are not building a bridge.I think your curves will handle the distortion. 

My book on physical constants finally came in handy after all these years.
Bob


----------



## rutlandville (Sep 14, 2008)

*thanks t man*

thanks t man. that is encouraging and i will definitely wait until summer to lay the iron down.


----------



## AyTrane (Dec 8, 2008)

You won't have too, but one thing to consider is that you benchwork will expand and contract (as well as warp a little) in the temperature, so you will want to bulk up your frame.

When it rains outside, does your garage drip water when it opens? The reason I didn't stick my layout in my garage is due to a number of reasons:

1. Spiders living everywhere (as well as other bugs), possibly getting into engine motors.
2. Rain water coming off the garage door falling onto the layout.
3. Dust coming in every time the door is opened, and possibly wind stirring up my scenery.
4. The weather changes (who wants to be in the cold/heat for hours at a time working on a tough piece of track)

They do make for great free spaces though!


----------

